# local celebrity, Nick Prochilo



## Bobberqer (May 21, 2007)

was leafing through the yesterday's paper, and looky what I found 

http://www.newsday.com/features/printed ... life-print


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 21, 2007)

Way to go Nick!


----------



## Larry D. (May 21, 2007)

*Re: local celebrity*



			
				Bobberqer said:
			
		

> was leafing through the yesterday's paper, and looky what I found
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/features/printed ... life-print



Nice article, and a good plug for the board!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 21, 2007)

You forgot to mention that you knew me!


----------



## Diva Q (May 21, 2007)

well done Mr. Celebrity!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (May 21, 2007)

Plugs for us, Goya and Weber!
Must have been a payoff somewhere!

Good job Nick!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 21, 2007)

Now thats getting some advertisment.  Great article Nick.


----------



## knine (May 21, 2007)

[smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_yumdumdoodledum.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (May 21, 2007)

[smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif] Good job Nick!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 21, 2007)

thats a great article! nice job


----------



## wittdog (May 21, 2007)

Nice job great article..


----------



## Rob D. (May 21, 2007)

nice job, nick....good article....much better than the comments about it....what a bunch of hateful d-bags.....

Rob


----------



## john pen (May 21, 2007)

Very nice..still talking to us little people ?


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2007)

That's great Nick! Congrats  
Great that you mentioned the board too


----------



## Finney (May 21, 2007)

You the man Nickie....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2007)

How could I forget my friends! This is a great place to hang out!


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> How could I forget my friends! This is a great place to hang out!


----------



## Griff (May 21, 2007)

Way to go Nick.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 21, 2007)

Nice write up...congrats!

The comments section on it has a bunch of jealeous people posting their pure ignorance.

Ignore em...I think 13th first time out in a comp is darn good!


----------



## Finney (May 21, 2007)

Nick, you know any of those people that commented on the paper's site or are they just a bunch of phuck nuts that cruise the net looking for someone to bash?  :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 21, 2007)

Bravo.


----------



## Unity (May 21, 2007)

*sniff* That's our boy!   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick, you know any of those people that commented on the paper's site or are they just a bunch of phuck nuts that cruise the net looking for someone to bash?  :roll:


Such language


----------



## Bobberqer (May 22, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick, you know any of those people that commented on the paper's site or are they just a bunch of phuck nuts that cruise the net looking for someone to bash?  :roll:



They from anudder bbq forum.... most of em anyhow... kind a childish , really, a few people have taken em to task for their comments...


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 22, 2007)

Congrats and condolences. Congrats on the article, but now you'll have to hire a lawyer to deal with FoodNetwork and their ilk. Hold out for the best offer possible


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2007)

Chris, don't know any of them. And I'll stick with my story. 13th for the first time competing ain't bad in my eyes!  Thanks for all the nice comments folks, being here is a great thing. There is always an answer to your questions when needed!


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Chris, don't know any of them. And I'll stick with my story. 13th for the first time competing ain't bad in my eyes!  Thanks for all the nice comments folks, being here is a great thing. There is always an answer to your questions when needed!


 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Finney (May 22, 2007)

I was hoping they were some friends just giving you a hard time...  Instead... just some @ss holes.  Oh well... the world is full of them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Chris, don't know any of them. And I'll stick with my story. 13th for the first time competing ain't bad in my eyes!  Thanks for all the nice comments folks, being here is a great thing. There is always an answer to your questions when needed!



Whoa!  Let me be the first to tell the Brethern and those idiots to have
a nice frosty glass of SHUT THE F@5& UP JUICE.  
Where the fark did that shat come from?  Jealous much?
Mr. Prochilo said it was like winning for him...not a particularly
poor choice of semantics, btw.  I like the idiots who try to explain
the definition of winning.  We are all dumber for reading those
responses.

Isn't Atkins on this forum?  Isn't he coming to the cookout in Va?
If so, can someone ask him what his problem is?


----------



## oompappy (May 23, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I was hoping they were some friends just giving you a hard time...  Instead... just some *@ss hole*s.  Oh well... the world is full of them.


Yep,sledneck


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2007)

sledneck is a friend of Nicks...maybe he was just joking and the others 
weren't


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 23, 2007)

I'm taking a stab here, but, I think this has more to do with the mention of BBQ Central and no mention of the other forum.


----------



## oompappy (May 23, 2007)

Well, the thread on the other forum was started by sledneck. He was all worked up about his team name being in the article and the fact it was 13th place chicken. (BTW Nick's chicken was the highest scoring meat for the team). Someone pointed out the comment box at the bottom of the article and   with a little extra stirrin' of the pot by sled some inappropriate comments got left on the article site. Some folks were tellin' old neck (aka pepe-roni) to back off and the admin over there deleted the thread and  Rightly so. It must have gotten pretty ugly toward the end.


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2007)

Glad nothing like that ever happens here.  :roll:   LOL


----------



## Unity (May 23, 2007)

We still like you, Nick.   

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2007)

Mark, thanks for the info.  I couldn't believe that the site had a problem with Nick or this site.  I understand what happened.  There's a reason
Sleddy is banned here, one of only 2 people.
Funny thing is, Nick actually got me to quit hating Sleddy...after this I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire.


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Mark, thanks for the info.  I couldn't believe that the site had a problem with Nick or this site.  I understand what happened.  There's a reason
> Sleddy is banned here, one of only 2 people.
> Funny thing is, Nick actually got me to quit hating Sleddy...*after this I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire*.



But would you piss on him if he wasn't on fire?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2007)

no.
I'd set him on fire, then I wouldn't piss on him.  lol


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no.
> I'd set him on fire, then I wouldn't piss on him.  lol


I just pissed myself laughing....Nick...don't let it get you down..jealousy is a bitch.


----------



## john pen (May 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, but jeolousy is a fickle mistress...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2007)

I went and "flagged" all the slams as inappropriate.

I also made a "factual" post.


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I went and "flagged" all the slams as inappropriate.
> 
> I also made a "factual" post.



You're my new hero... not Nick anymore.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 23, 2007)

The first time I viewed the comments it wouldn't let me post....
LOL...it did THIS time!! 
Just had to post the link for extra advertisement!   

Below is my comment post
========================================

Smokey_Joe:
Just incase anyone forgot the article write up....... Nick's favorite BBQ site is BBQ CENTRAL ( http://www.bbq-4-u.com/ )......

Nice write up Nick....I'd take 13th place anyday. I look at it like this....there isn't ANY possibility of first place even existing without the entry fees of ALL the others below(2nd to 47th, 100th...whatever)...so in the truth of it all, why would anyone complain? Oh, I know...13th FIRST time out....means SERIOUS competition the NEXT TIME they have to go against you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 23, 2007)

What's a Poobah??  :?


----------



## Puff1 (May 23, 2007)

So Greg is a poobah?? :?


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> So Greg is a poobah?? :?



Greg's not incharge.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 23, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> So Greg is a poobah?? :?



I think he'd like it if we referred to him as the Grand Poobah!


----------



## Puff1 (May 23, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Finney's a poobah??? :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2007)

I don't know if Finney is a poobah, but he's got the shoes for it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2007)

I used to work at Spacely's Sprockets.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2007)

Again, thanks for the positive remarks. The other remarks I gave no thoughts to! This place is still the best!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2007)

Well, there were 24 posts at the time I made mine a couple hours ago... and now there at 22. So at least they dinged some of the "offensive or inappropriate" comments that I (we) marked.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Well, there were 24 posts at the time I made mine a couple hours ago... and now there at 22. So at least they dinged some of the "offensive or inappropriate" comments that I (we) marked.



Thanks Scotty! I can't let those minor things in life get in my way, I'm too busy posting here!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2007)

You rock Nick!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 23, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Well, there were 24 posts at the time I made mine a couple hours ago... and now there at 22. So at least they dinged some of the "offensive or inappropriate" comments that I (we) marked.



I noticed that too.... but there was some pinhead named PEPE that is so in love with himself that he posted the same post FOUR times in a row... they just reduced him down to a single posting. Unfortunately, that's where the missing post count went.


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pepe is Sledneck... supposedly Nick's friend.  I think I would rethink that if I was Nick.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 24, 2007)

Great article Nick! Spreading the gospel! 8)


----------



## Puff1 (May 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I used to work at Spacely's Sprockets.


That was the Jetsons :roll:


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 24, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Grand POOBAH" was Howie Cunningham on "Happy Days"


Wacka Wacka Wooooo!!!!!!    




ayeee [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## DaleP (May 26, 2007)

Nice article Nick.


----------

